# Como cambio el laser del dvd



## LEANDROMZA (Ene 18, 2007)

Quiero saber como se cambia el laser del dvd, necesito saber como se hace paso por paso ya q soy técnico electrónico recién recibido y quiero reparar un dvd pero no se como hacerlo.
Desde ya muchísimas gracias


----------



## makine (Ene 18, 2007)

Llevé a reparar un dvd hace tiempo, lo que me dijo el técnico es lo siguiente: comprate uno nuevo tenga lo que tenga. Solo mano de obra te va a costar lo mismo que 2 dvd´s nuevos.

Solucion: dile tu lo mismo

Saludos


----------



## JV (Ene 19, 2007)

Hola makine, tal vez en España en este momento sea asi pero en la Argentina no, si el DVD es de los buenos (de marca) la reparacion te sale bastante menor a uno nuevo, cosa que no se da con los "chinos" que son descartables salvo algun problema menor en la fuente.


----------

